# Tips and Tricks?



## Fldlkalwnchr (Feb 9, 2009)

I shot in Vegas last year for the first time. It was very intimidating, The line is very tight and I was more focused on etiquette then executing a good shot. Your routine needs to be solid. Don't worry about your score, concentrate on your routine and your form, your score will take care of it's self.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Some of big things: 

1: What for the start signal! anything shoot before this is a zero!

2: If you finish shooting before your neighbors on either side, wait until they shoot thier arrows before stepping off the line.

3: Pace yourself against your neighbors. alternate your shot with your neighbors. For me, this makes each shot feel like the first. It gives you a second to calm down, focus and start your routine over.

4: When you get to the halfway point, switch your target position and remember to shoot YOUR target!

5: Just have fun, this is your first 300.. you will probably make some mistake. Chalk it up to being a newbie.


----------



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

thank guys, I am getting very exicted about it. Hopefully I can get my fatboys dialed in before saturday if not it could be an ugly short lived apperance. What kind of scores can I expect to see in BHFS?

anyone else have any suggestions for a first timer please let me know.


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Have fun first. Be safe. If you have a question-ask! If you have a bad shot, don't beat yourself up over it , forget it, take a deep breath and nock your next arrow.

Did I say to have fun?


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

dgshooter said:


> Have fun first. Be safe. If you have a question-ask! If you have a bad shot, don't beat yourself up over it , forget it, take a deep breath and nock your next arrow.
> 
> Did I say to have fun?


Good point. Nothing you can do about a past shot. Concentrate on the now. If you make a bad shot,forget it and make the next one count. Oh, and have fun. Good luck in your shoot.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone above has given you the best advise. Mostly have fun and don't worry about score that will come with time.:thumbs_up


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

scmelik said:


> thank guys, I am getting very exicted about it. Hopefully I can get my fatboys dialed in before saturday if not it could be an ugly short lived apperance. What kind of scores can I expect to see in BHFS?
> 
> anyone else have any suggestions for a first timer please let me know.




Something my wifey told me one day and she doesnt even shoot! She said "Ac your tryin to hard just relax and have fun" my response was what does she know ,the only thing she does is read while I shoot. Being the good hubby I am I listened and it made a big difference in my whole game. As for standing on the line , what Ive learned is to try and block out whats going on around you and focus on YOUR X. If you find your focus slipping let down and regroup. BHFS scores Ive seen them 55 and up. Man I sound like I know what Im talking about and cant practice what I preach!


----------



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks everyone. I looks like I missed the shoot by a day. Everything I saw and heard said that it was yesterday so I showed up only to find out it was today and I am out of state for it. Guess I will have more practice time for the next one now


----------

